# Another Ebay dis-incentive



## macfixer01 (Dec 12, 2011)

If you're familiar with the Ebay Bucks program it provided a 2% rebate on Ebay purchases, which used to be applied to most categories except for expensive items like cars and houses. I just noticed I got no rebate on several recent purchases though. It appears Ebay has recently quietly excluded bullion auctions from the Ebay Bucks program. It used to be a nice perk, often paying for a good share of the shipping or more. When Bing still had their rebate program in effect the combined result could be 10% back which was really nice.

Well anyway if you want to give your potential buyers some extra incentive to buy from you, then consider what category you list your auction in. Listing scrap circuit boards mistakenly in a bullion category like "Scrap And Recovered Gold" means no buyer rebate. Listing the same boards in a vintage computing category means they get a rebate.

macfixer01


----------

